# YAHOO! The parts are rollin' in!



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Just about have all the bits and pieces for my guitar in my hot little hands now! Just waiting for some black pickup rings and concentric pots. Think I may start cutting up the blank in the next day or two! You know the old adage: "Lay awake at nights planning, measure a million times, cut once." Something like that! LOL!
-Mikey


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

nice, good luck and post pics


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Yes, lets see the progress on that build


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

What-cha-building??

AJC


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, AJC, I was talking about it over on HC one day on your thread. It's going to be like a slightly reworked Gibson Moderne. I originally wanted to build one exactly that shape, but I changed my mind and added my own twists to it. All the parts are here, and I think I finally have got the guts to tear into that nice chunk of Ash tomorrow. My biggest concern is that the blank has a seam (almost invisible, but that might change when I stain it) right down the middle, and I am a bit freaked about getting the neck, pups, and bridge/tailpiece perfectly centred. Next concern is getting the tune-o-matic in the proper place for good intonation, because I am angling the neck up a bit to allow for the height of the bridge, and I am not sure how much of a difference that will make to where the bridge studs need to be. I have laid awake at nights trying to work out all the details before I start to cut, so I guess I will know soon enough if I have thought about it long enough. LOL!
-Mikey
P.S. Of course, any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------

